# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  I Still Believe...

## Nutter

AoA! Hi !


I don't know if anyone noticed but I haven't posted anything here in last few days. 


No matter, how many times I've been/'d be tried and tested. I still  believe...



I still believe that happiness comes from taking time to enjoy life's simple pleasures,

I still believe it is to give up and surrender if life is not lived to its fullest measure,

I still believe that one must dream in order to inspire,

I still believe that marriage is a promise you make to friend whom you love and desire,

I still believe in a love that lasts "ever - after",

I still believe in a love that makes you want to burst with laughter,

I still believe in the importance of romance,

I still believe it can be something as simple as holding hands or taking a chance,

Of all this that I still believe, the greatest for me is that...

...I still believe in you and me. 



Saw it on some website, liked and it, so am posting it here.


Call me old fashioned or whatever but I do believe in simple things of life!  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

good one,  :Smile:

----------


## Nutter

AoA! 

11 Views and only 1 reply? 

Am glad you like it Ash  :Smile: ! Take care!

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

In that case, u can call me old fashioned too ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nutter

Nice to see somone coming up with a reply and that too honest one. I'm sure I inspired you Simi otw how many people believe in it :Blush: 

Thanks Simi! God Bless! 

P.S. Am ancient thats why old fashioned, How abt u?

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

I really believe in those things  ..

So I was sort of taken aback to see it here ..  :Smile:

----------


## Nutter

Im a nutter thats all I know...How abt You? lolz...Intellectuals think alike ya fools don't differ! :P

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Intellectuals think alike  :Big Grin:   ..sounds cool doesnt it !

----------


## Nutter

Nice way to call yrself intellectual :P well, jokes apart you are but as for me...
I'm better as Nutter *Singing n Dancing*

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Whatever !   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nutter

:Smile:

----------


## Nutter

AoA! Hi

I still Believe....in the innocence! :blush:

I still Believe....People will like to read it again and reply :givefl;

----------


## waffa

nice sharing

----------


## Nutter

Thank You! God Bless You!

----------


## RANI786

_Hey nutter I like what you wrote...
especially
 ""I still believe that marriage is a promise you make to friend whom you love and desire, 

I still believe in a love that lasts "ever - after", 

I still believe in a love that makes you want to burst with laughter, ""

however some people do not believe in this...they make ú believe in it and then disbelieve themselfs   anyway its still a nice  :up; post!_

----------


## Nutter

Thanks Rani! I'm Glad you like it.  :Smile: 

Yes, not many people believe in it and they are the people who never ever find true love in their lives. Playing with emotions doesn't pay..Believe me! 


I'd like to qoute Khalil Gibran here : 

It is wrong to think that love comes from long companionship and persevering courtship. Love is the offspring of spiritual affinity and unless that affinity is created in a moment, it will not be created for years or even generations.


God Bless "Dtwisters"!

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> _Hey nutter I like what you wrote...
> especially
>  ""I still believe that marriage is a promise you make to friend whom you love and desire, 
> 
> I still believe in a love that lasts "ever - after", 
> 
> I still believe in a love that makes you want to burst with laughter, ""
> 
> however some people do not believe in this...they make ú believe in it and then disbelieve themselfs   anyway its still a nice  :up; post!_


Rani, you sound so depressed .. But what you say is true..There are many who dont believe in love .. I guess only time has to give them that faith and belief .........

----------


## murali614

Thanks

----------


## RAHEN

i still believe dat i am not alone while facing the hardship of life.
Thanks nutty 4 dis great phrases.
Thanks 4 sharing

----------

